# Has anyone put a 3rd Mini on their XL4 yet?



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm curious if anyone has put a 3rd Mini on their 4 tuner TiVo yet? Originally we were told that there would be a limit of two units until dynamic tuner allocation arrived, but that limitation is not in print anywhere I can find on the TiVo website.

I am happy enough with the Mini that I am contemplating a 3rd one for the guest room.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Pick one up and let us know if it works.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Are you using MoCA or ethernet for network connectivity for the Minis? If using XL4 as a MoCA/ethernet bridge I wonder if there are any limitations on #devices connected.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

The Xl4/Elite can only handle three simultaneous remote streams at a time, regardless of how many devices are connected.... three devices running at once should be well under 100megabit, so MoCA should be fine with that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Are you using MoCA or ethernet for network connectivity for the Minis? If using XL4 as a MoCA/ethernet bridge I wonder if there are any limitations on #devices connected.


I use my XL4 as a MoCa bridge with 8 other devices connected to the Ethernet port via a Ethernet switch and it works fine.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Record 4 shows and play back on the XL4 and 1 Mini at the same time as you are using menus and playing shows on the 2nd Mini.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Pick one up and let us know if it works.


I got my two from Tivo and have two more sitting at BestBuy. I would experiment but I don't think that I will be picking them up.

Maybe I'll go down to the store to cancel. Then, they can release them for somebody else.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

moyekj said:


> Are you using MoCA or ethernet for network connectivity for the Minis? If using XL4 as a MoCA/ethernet bridge I wonder if there are any limitations on #devices connected.


Up to 16 MoCA devices can be on a MoCA 1.1 network.


----------



## tvn (Sep 29, 2002)

I have three Mini connected via MOCA to a Premiere 4 and everything works great. Minis are on three different floors of my house. No issues. Tuner allocation is frustrating because I don't want to release two tuners. But you can watch three recorded shows or two and one on Live TV simultaneously.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

tvn said:


> I have three Mini connected via MOCA to a Premiere 4 and everything works great. Minis are on three different floors of my house. No issues. Tuner allocation is frustrating because I don't want to release two tuners. But you can watch three recorded shows or two and one on Live TV simultaneously.


This is the info I was looking for, thanks!

Looks like if I want to populate the guest room with a Mini it will not be any problem at all.


----------

